# Locusts Growth Rate



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi all , I did post in another thread about a week ago that i was feeding my beardie locusts to large for him , But with the help and guidance of my vet i sorted the problem out , O.K the problem i have is that i purchased 250 locusts a week ago, These were just the right size if not under size , These are kept in a glass tank with a heat light kept at 85 Deg and being fed and watered every day. Also i am using calci or nutrobal on the locusts food every day. I am using approx 10 every day to feed spike on. The growth rate on the locust is phenomenal and i would say they have moved up in size that are to big for him, Is this normal for the growth rate or is it that they are being kept at high temp and being fed every day. I will not be able to use these now as they are getting to big.

Many thanks


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

They do grow pretty fast, the high temp and feeding won't be helping them stay small either.
Calcium and nutrobal aren't ideal for insects, if you're feeding them rather than just gut loading a day before I'd stop it.
Why not buy as many as you can use before they get too big?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi and thanks for the reply , I will lay off the calci and nutrobal then, I am buying in bulk so i can get the price as low as possible , If i stop feeding how long will they last then , I thought i had to feed and water every day to keep alive

Once again many thanks


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

> Hi and thanks for the reply , I will lay off the calci and nutrobal then, I am buying in bulk so i can get the price as low as possible , If i stop feeding how long will they last then , I thought i had to feed and water every day to keep alive
> 
> Once again many thanks


They will die if left too long without food, they will grow if fed. 
Basically, don't buy more than you can use in a week or so.
If cost is an issue why not buy crickets or something? You get 10 times more for your money.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon-uk (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi , I have bought crickets before and he has gone off them , He is nice mouthed LOL , I prefer locusts as easier to handle and they do not bite , I purchased a couple of hundred of these and they would of lasted 20 days but they are no good to me now. I will have to visit my local rep shop and see if they will have these off me.

Many thanks


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Why not grow them on a bit more and try breeding them? That way you will always have some of the right size if you plan things properly.
I don't buy locusts regularly, they are ridiculously expensive. Normally crickets, morios and the roaches I breed.


----------



## hitchins08 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi there i buy my locust from eBay i buy them in the 200 at time small ones i keep them at room temp in a dark place and feed them every other day and they don't grow fast at all i remove my weekly amount needed and put them in a different living quarters with heating and lots food and bug gel so it speeds the growth and they just right then for my enzo takes bit of good timing so as you take out the biggest from second tank add new to it from the smaller batch all the time so you get nice sizes all the time. hope this helps


----------

